# Any metal detectorists?



## Oldhippy (16 Aug 2021)

I am very interested in history and have been seriously considering buy some kit. Anyone here in to wandering muddy fields detecting?


----------



## numbnuts (16 Aug 2021)

I thought about it, then I found out I can't use it in the New Forest so never bothered


----------



## Arrowfoot (16 Aug 2021)

https://www.theguardian.com/culture...uk-haul-fuelled-by-rise-in-metal-detectorists


----------



## HMS_Dave (16 Aug 2021)

Me and my son dabble in it from time to time.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/old-whistle-found-while-metal-detecting.266531/


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Aug 2021)

I'm thinking of buying a Garrett bundle myself. Something I have wanted to get in to for a long time. Have a trailer for the bike so I can do both! 😁


----------



## HMS_Dave (16 Aug 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I'm thinking of buying a Garrett bundle myself. Something I have wanted to get in to for a long time. Have a trailer for the bike so I can do both! 😁


Im glad you have joined in the National clean up effort of ring pull tabs from old cans.


----------



## FrankCrank (17 Aug 2021)

Have seen some utube vids and it looks like fun, also some mudlarking stuff. Yet to try either myself.

PS. Tell a lie - a few years back my brother came round with a detector and we had a rummage round mum's back garden. My first go, found an old spoon, maybe early post war era (house being built between the wars so no surprise). Rest was bed springs, nails etc. 
Jolly good fun


----------



## Cerdic (17 Aug 2021)

Yes, it was an unexpected pressie from 'Santa' a couple of years ago! Inspired by the TV series Detectorists, apparently.

Finding somewhere to use it can be a bit of a faff. You need permission from the land OWNER, which can take some work. The easiest place, unless you are mates with a farmer, is the Crown Estate. They have a website with a map. Everywhere on the map coloured purple is Crown Estate land where blanket permission has been granted for metal detecting. Most of it is beach with some other bits and bobs.

I haven't been out with it as much as I would like, (same story as the bike!) but I've found several lumps of scrap, coins, fishing weights, and a bullet! Nothing really old yet but I live in hope...


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Aug 2021)

Luckily I live about 250 yards from the beach!


----------



## Drago (25 Aug 2021)

Cerdic is right. Without permission, no matter how well intentioned, you risk getting handcuffed and punched in the kidneys for going eauipped to steal.

However, as a responsible and upright member of our forum im sure you would never have such intentions, but I wouldn't want you inadvertantly getting in bother.


----------



## guitarpete247 (25 Aug 2021)

I used to know a guy (was the bass player in a band I was in) who admitted to being a night-hawk. He and a few mates had quite a collection of roman coins.


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Aug 2021)

Trying to find a shop in Kent that sells metal detectors is a mission.


----------



## HMS_Dave (25 Aug 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Trying to find a shop in Kent that sells metal detectors is a mission.


I think the closest retailer might be Joan Allen. I know they're based somewhere in that general direction but they are also a major national retailer of metal detectors.


----------



## Drago (25 Aug 2021)

guitarpete247 said:


> I used to know a guy (was the bass player in a band I was in) who admitted to being a night-hawk. He and a few mates had quite a collection of roman coins.


I am shocked that a bassist would do such a thing!


----------



## guitarpete247 (25 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> I am shocked that a bassist would do such a thing!


We had to sack him when he didn't turn up to a gig.


----------



## Drago (25 Aug 2021)

Thats the sort of behaviour one expects from a drummer or vocalist. Very sad.


----------



## HMS_Dave (25 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> Thats the sort of behaviour one expects from a drummer or vocalist. Very sad.


True, The vocalist will be in bed with a blonde and the drummer will be intoxicated in a Saab with a flat tyre doing stupid speeds without a seat belt on


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Aug 2021)

I used to make announcements at clubs and shows and always for soundchecks 'Will all musicians and the drummer please come to the stage'.


----------

